

Titanic sinking + early ham radio lulz led to licensing laws - Internet next? - dctoedt
http://entangledstates.org/2011/07/07/the-titanic-led-to-licenses-for-radio-operators-internet-next/

======
lysol
That article makes absolutely no sense. It basically says a handful of people
messed around on the radio and now a handful of people are messing around on
the Internet, so by some extension an unknown piece of legislation not even
dreamed up yet is going to be passed to require licenses to use the internet.

------
dctoedt
Ars technica piece cited by OP: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/news/2011/07/did-the-tita...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/news/2011/07/did-the-titanic-disaster-let-uncle-sam-take-over-the-
airwaves.ars)

